# What genre is this music?



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 30, 2011)

Bands like 2nd st. rag stompers, blackbird raum, sour mash hug, shit like that....buskin music. is there even a name for that genre?

been trying to find more bands and musicians with that style of music.


----------



## baconrind (Nov 30, 2011)

folk punk?


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 30, 2011)

i hear some saying folk ragtime?


----------



## baconrind (Nov 30, 2011)

Call it what you will! I love the rag stompers. Wish they were still together.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

jugband folkcore buskgrass
folkgrass jugcore gypsy punk
punkgrass gypsy folk
buskcore dubgrass thrashfolk


----------



## baconrind (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Thats it! Exactly!


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

baconrind said:


> Call it what you will! I love the rag stompers. Wish they were still together.


meee toooo....is there any other shit from them (online)besides "campin on low or no dollars" ?


----------



## baconrind (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont think so. I have the one cd. Bassist gave me my/his first stick poke. Fun


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 30, 2011)

haha... newgrass


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 30, 2011)

jug bands ?


----------



## Rancho (Nov 30, 2011)

U


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 30, 2011)

i guess i have kind of a folk punk style but whenever people ask me what my 'style' is......well i just call it 'slop'.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 30, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> i guess i have kind of a folk punk style but whenever people ask me what my 'style' is......well i just call it 'slop'.


 
by any chance do you have a domain of some sort online or a way i could hear your music? just curious.

blackbird raum specifically, i love their style.

i camped out with a bunch of kids from chicago in drayton ND for the beet harvest for a few days at one point. there was this badass lill "talent show" one night. we all got drunker then fuck, and everybody jammed the fuck out with like acoustic guitars, and banjos, and kuzoo's (sp?)... and harmonicas...and you know shit like that. people were singing and acting and doin peotry. shit was beautiful. it was at some point in the night i remember we all had this like visible unity going on. unspoken bonds. something of a culture. i tend to call this shit traveling music, because of so many traveling kids and folk i see. but i would really like to see a legit list of somewhat or all the ways correct genre terms. kinda to organize the shit im hearing into sorts and types.

its not hard to tell theres definitely styles of ragtime, folk music... etc.

especially this homeless vagabond freight train hoppin music....

at bryanpaul, u said

"jugband folkcore buskgrass
folkgrass jugcore gypsy punk
punkgrass gypsy folk
buskcore dubgrass thrashfolk"

im assuming these are like legit genre labels?


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's called "music".

cXr - always with the labels...


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 1, 2011)

post-residential solicitation folk


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 1, 2011)

its called music.

i have synesthesia. and part of that is i see my music. and i like to categorize the shit i see. each genre has different shapes. its complicated.

good music is good music tho i agree.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 1, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> by any chance do you have a domain of some sort online or a way i could hear your music? just curious.
> 
> blackbird raum specifically, i love their style.


not really...theres a couple songs i recorded a few years ago for the hell of it myspace.com/aroundthenextcorner but theyre not the folk punk style you're lookin for, more easy on the ears. i don't really have any recordings of any of my get-drunk-and-ride-junk type songs but i LOVE blackbird raum. I got to see them live finally at a music fest in Alaska a summer ago, was amaaaaaazing good times


----------



## John Irraka (Dec 2, 2011)

I can vouch that most of the terms i've seen here to describe those bands work.


----------



## Earth (Dec 2, 2011)

You cats would probably dig Box of Crayons out of NYC


----------

